# Best wishes to you all on this special day!



## Valentine (Feb 14, 2002)

Must go now. Take care (of your special one) and don't be too quiet. ^_^


----------



## Someguy (Feb 15, 2002)

I don't have a special one...


----------



## Valentine (Feb 15, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *I don't have a special one... *




Hm. Sorry to hear that. But you've got my best wishes for next year!


----------



## A2Z (Feb 15, 2002)

Valentine's day sucks! Worst. Day. Ever!


----------



## Someguy (Feb 16, 2002)

Valentine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hm. Sorry to hear that. But you've got my best wishes for next year! *




thanx...


----------



## Valentine (Mar 10, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Valentine's day sucks! Worst. Day. Ever! *




Er... You've got my best wishes for next year, you too.

(Hopefully, those are 9th-lvl. Wish spells... Keep faith.)


----------



## Someguy (Mar 11, 2002)

This is still around because?.....


----------



## Darkness (Mar 11, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *This is still around because?..... *



Because Valentine bumped it with his latest response.


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 11, 2002)

Valentine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Er... You've got my best wishes for next year, you too.
> 
> (Hopefully, those are 9th-lvl. Wish spells... Keep faith.) *




Please, me too, I really need your best wishes for next year!


----------



## Valentine (Mar 14, 2002)

Blacksad said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please, me too, I really need your best wishes for next year! *




There is a dozen coming your way. 

(I'll add a couple for myself, while we're at it... )


----------



## Valentine (Mar 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Because Valentine bumped it with his latest response. *




Yup. I'm answering about once a week, so...


----------

